

In Browser iOS Prototyping Tool - Geared Toward Designers - zachgersh
https://www.flinto.com/

======
zachgersh
Would be interested to see if anyone else has suggestions for tools that they
use for this sort of thing.

------
oldkasey
AppGyver Prototyper (appgyver.com) is my weapon of choice. Quite similar, but
more native stuff.

